

Indian Girl Breaks National Archery Record at Age of 2 - beardless_sysad
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/india/11496302/Indian-girl-breaks-national-archery-record-at-the-age-of-2.html

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9262367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9262367)

